# 

## misiek80

Powiedzcie mi proszę czy do wykonanie fundamentów potrzebne jest coś jeszcze niż to co znalazłem w moim kosztorysie?
1.Podkłady betonowe na podłożu gruntowym beton B7,5 ilość 4m3
2. Ławy fundamentowe o szer. do 0,5 do 0,8m beton B20 ilość 12 m3
3. Bloczki betonowe B2 ilość około 1300 szt.
4. Zaprawa cementowa M7
5. Drewno okrągłe na stample (Po co prz fundamentach?)
6. Deski na szalunki
7. Gwoździe
8. Pręty żebrowane 600 kg
9. Pręty gładkie 200 kg
10. Roztwór asfaltowy do gruntowania
11. Lepik asfaltowy bez wypełniaczy na gorąco
12. Papa asfaltowa na tekturze izolacyjnej
13. Roztwór asfaltowy do izolacji
14. Płyta z polistyrenu ekstrudowanego (styropian)
i to wszystko.
A gdzie jest jakiś żwir, piach do zasypania? Czyżby projektanci przyjęli, że zasypie się tym co się wybrało?
Jakiej mogę spodziewać się ceny za robociznę takich fundamentów? W przyszłym tygodniu mam dwa spotkania i chciałbym chociaż orientacyjnie poznać koszty robocizny. 
Domek z poddaszem użytkowym, garaż w bryle, bez piwnicy. Powierzchnia to niecałe 120 m2.
Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## turalyon

Za robocizne jakiej 7000 - 10000 tys w zależnosci od regionu, za materiał jakies 20000.

----------


## misiek80

W kosztorysie z biura projektów koszty fundamentów wyglądają następująco:
a) robocizna 7 tys. zł
b) materiały (bez piasku/żwiru na zasypanie) 15 tys. zł
c) sprzęt 1 tys. zł
Razem 23 tys. zł.
Ja buduję na śląsku (Orzecze).

----------


## czarn-y

Śląsk - powierchnia domu 125m2, stan zero ok 19 tys za material, robocizna we własnym zakresie, ławy - beton b20 z betoniarni, ściany fundametnowe z bloczkow betonowych, płyta z betonu b15 z betoniarni, oczywiscie z izolacjami cieplnymi i przeciwwilgociowymi i kanalizą. Najtańsza firma za robocizne wołała 8 tys, wiec tyle przynajmniej w kieszeni zostalo

----------


## misiek80

Dzięki za info.

----------


## smigloxxx

Ławy może chciał zabijać na tych stemplach, piachu nie podali z oczywistych względów duży koszt w stosunku do całości ale opłacalny.

----------


## misiek80

Polecona i sprawdzona na kilku bodowach u znajomych ekipa podała mi koszty robocizny:
a) fundamenty 8 tys. zł
b) reszta murowania (ściany zewnętrzne, wewnętrzne, podłogi, stropy, schody, kominy) 22 tys. zł
Dachów nie robią. Czyli za wszystko co da sie wymurować 30 tys. zł.
Co sądzicie o takich kosztach?

----------


## panelvis

Mi za stan zero ekipa chce 8 tyś więc widzę że podobnie

----------


## [email protected]

> Powiedzcie mi proszę czy do wykonanie fundamentów potrzebne jest coś jeszcze niż to co znalazłem w moim kosztorysie?
> 1.Podkłady betonowe na podłożu gruntowym beton B7,5 ilość 4m3
> 2. Ławy fundamentowe o szer. do 0,5 do 0,8m beton B20 ilość 12 m3
> 3. Bloczki betonowe B2 ilość około 1300 szt.
> 4. Zaprawa cementowa M7
> 5. Drewno okrągłe na stample (Po co prz fundamentach?)
> 6. Deski na szalunki
> 7. Gwoździe
> 8. Pręty żebrowane 600 kg
> ...



Bardzo podobna wielkośc domu u mnie - wyliczenia ław fundamentowych wyszły na 27tys  - płyta fundamentowa którą zrobiłem sam - 23tys

----------

